

Awesome Services We Pay for at HelloFax - guiseppecalzone
http://blog.hellofax.com/uncategorized/services-we-pay-for-at-hellofax/

======
benologist
Great post and idea.

We're paying for:

\- MongoHQ

\- MailChimp

\- New Relic

\- AWS (although not using most of their services)

\- Github

\- Dropbox

\- Skype

Worth a mention although less-involving services:

\- DNSPark: <http://dnspark.net/>

\- Dynadot: <http://dynadot.com/>

And of course our web host:

<http://hivelocity.net/>

~~~
guiseppecalzone
Thanks benologist. With some of these services, we save so much time, it feels
like we hired someone.

~~~
todsul
Agreed, nice post. I ask myself this question (i.e. what I'd actually pay for)
when trying to gauge if customers will pay for something I'm building. At
first I often think "Yeah, I'd pay for this", but then reality sets in. Even
making this list now I'm surprised how few services I buy.

    
    
      * Linode
      * iDrive
      * Skype
      * Laundry
    

Yes, laundry as in _washing clothes_. I'm currently in SouthEast Asia and it
costs US$1 to have _all_ of my clothes laundered, line-dried and ironed. If
this were survey.io, laundry is the services I'd most miss if it disappeared.

------
ptorrone
i really like these "what i pay for" lists that are starting... we have a list
here too: <http://ladyada.net/library/software/index.html>

(left column) of all the things we use for our open-source hardware business.

we'd love to hear suggestions for more too..

~~~
kayhi
Thanks just saved us some money with the Paypal merchant application
suggestion. I just got off the phone with Paypal and it ends up that if you've
applied to Paypal Pro then they auto-enroll you otherwise you need to apply
separately.

~~~
ptorrone
rad, glad this worked out!

------
omouse
Google Talk uses Jabber which has support for group chats. Hosting your own
jabber server isn't a huge deal. You could use IRC for group chats and have
multiple rooms there as well. Again, it's not a huge deal to setup your own
IRC server.

It'd be nice if there were some free/open-source software services listed
there, but oh well.

~~~
snprbob86
We _tried_ to run our own IRC server. It's not exactly that easy. For example,
you also need to deal with authentication, as well as set up an IRC proxy just
to get backlogs on reconnect. Never mind the fact that IRC doesn't have
important features like inline images or nice iPhone apps with notifications,
etc.

We tried IRC, GTalk/Jabber, FlowDock and Campfire, but all of them were kinda
"meh". HipChat is actually totally rad. Try it out:
<http://hipchat.com/r/2zqso>

~~~
mnutt
I was going to call you out for recommending HipChat and then posting a
referral link, but then I saw that the referral merely gets you a custom icon
that they draw for you. Pretty interesting incentive.

~~~
snprbob86
I genuinely like the product. I was not simply recommending it in order to get
a custom icon. But I kinda really do want a custom icon :-)

------
rmorrison
Our startup uses several of the products on the list, but there is a one big
name missing: Hellofax

We use Hellofax several times a week and it's _great_! It makes signing and
faxing documents extremely easy, instead of the mess it used to be.

------
guiseppecalzone
If you think of companies to add, let me know. I can write another post later
with a list from Hacker News.

------
rokhayakebe
Can other HN users add a list of the services they pay for?

For me: -Getcliky -Url2png

~~~
sciurus
What do you use Url2png for?

~~~
rokhayakebe
Webpage snapshot for an email archive.

------
zackattack
If anybody wants a free AwesomenessReminders subscription for their company,
to keep them cheery, peppy, and focused on positive (leadership-driven)
thoughts, then let me know and I'll hook you up!

